# Bloody Mary Shrimp



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's some photos of my bloody mary shrimp, very different red than my painted fire reds, Enjoy!


----------



## piyoxoxo (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome! Bump!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

i'll try to post a photo of my painted fire reds in comparison shortly, it's really different, unique


----------

